# Will I get fired?



## CrunchyTAco (Jul 31, 2022)

Hi I just started working at target 4 days ago... This is so embarrassing. I had symptoms of coughing and fever yesterday. I had spoken to a TL this morning saying I had a very bad fever and could not come in and he said to let them know if I still cant come in tomorrow. I did an at home tester for covid-19 just 30 minutes ago and have tested positive. I'm doing a second one just in case. I'm really scared because I really need this job and worried they will fire me. If anyone with a similar experience could help me that would be great. Again I just started working here and not sure how this works.


----------



## RebelAtHeart (Jul 31, 2022)

You send a picture of the test to hr and they will tell you the rest, basically 2 weeks off paid. You should have 80 hours of emergency sick pay for covid.


----------



## Captain Orca (Jul 31, 2022)

You will not get fired.  Ask your doc about Paxlovid.  I tested positive, took the Pax anti-viral for 5 days.  I felt great after 3 days on the med.


----------



## NKG (Jul 31, 2022)

CrunchyTAco said:


> Hi I just started working at target 4 days ago... This is so embarrassing. I had symptoms of coughing and fever yesterday. I had spoken to a TL this morning saying I had a very bad fever and could not come in and he said to let them know if I still cant come in tomorrow. I did an at home tester for covid-19 just 30 minutes ago and have tested positive. I'm doing a second one just in case. I'm really scared because I really need this job and worried they will fire me. If anyone with a similar experience could help me that would be great. Again I just started working here and not sure how this works.


You can't control being sick. Most employers want you to stay home until you test negative. If you let them know and follow the steps they want you to do ( sorry I'm not updated on the current COVID policy) then you are good to go. If they let you go then you can claim unemployment.


----------



## CrunchyTAco (Jul 31, 2022)

RebelAtHeart said:


> You send a picture of the test to hr and they will tell you the rest, basically 2 weeks off paid. You should have 80 hours of emergency sick pay for covid.


even if ive only been with the company for 4 days?


----------



## MrT (Aug 1, 2022)

If you have a positive test you can't go to work. Get a lab test done.  Your not going to get fired it's just unfortunate. I have no idea if they'll cover for covid after 4 days, but I think they do.  You can get up to 10 days off now.  You have to put in for covid loa to get paid.


----------



## RebelAtHeart (Aug 1, 2022)

CrunchyTAco said:


> even if ive only been with the company for 4 days?


Yes. Which state?


----------



## Yetive (Aug 1, 2022)

Call your store and tell them you tested positive.
Get a PCR test.
Call 1-800-828-5850
Send your paperwork. 
Go on leave.


----------



## Zxy123456 (Aug 1, 2022)

RebelAtHeart said:


> You send a picture of the test to hr and they will tell you the rest, basically 2 weeks off paid. You should have 80 hours of emergency sick pay for covid.


They don’t pay for 2 weeks anymore it’s only 5 days.


----------



## Zxy123456 (Aug 1, 2022)

MrT said:


> If you have a positive test you can't go to work. Get a lab test done.  Your not going to get fired it's just unfortunate. I have no idea if they'll cover for covid after 4 days, but I think they do.  You can get up to 10 days off now.  You have to put in for covid loa to get paid.


They only pay for 5 days now.


----------



## MrT (Aug 1, 2022)

Zxy123456 said:


> They only pay for 5 days now.


I literally just got it and got 10 days.  Minimum is 5.  I was still symptomatic and they extended it.


----------



## Zxy123456 (Aug 1, 2022)

MrT said:


> I literally just got it and got 10 days.  Minimum is 5.  I was still symptomatic and they extended it.


I have team mates who recently had it and could only get paid for 5 days. Maybe a case of ASANTS. Even my team lead only got 5 days.


----------



## countingsheep (Aug 3, 2022)

CrunchyTAco said:


> even if ive only been with the company for 4 days?


You will be fine just make sure they know its covid. I had a trainee who got it and she had only been on one shift (cleaely had ir before she came in that day but was to afraid to say anything 🙄) she went theough the steps and is now past her 90 days and dping fine in beauty.
Depending on your HR you will get 5 to 10 daya to recover. My store they are peetty strict on the 5 days. Again just keep your hr in the loop.

If you were calling out for like "a family emergency" or "Stomach bug" or some other over used bs reason your 90 days would be in question but covid is a different bag of worms and I am sure its going around your store so it wont be a big surprise


----------



## Captain Orca (Aug 11, 2022)

Stomach Bug translates to a stomach filled with beer the night before.  Grow up, be responsible.  Covid is certainly another story.  HR will understand.  I tested pos for C, went on Paxlovid for 5 days.  Worked wonders.  I felt awful for a few days, 102.9 F temp.


----------



## KarmaToBurn (Aug 12, 2022)

Zxy123456 said:


> I have team mates who recently had it and could only get paid for 5 days. Maybe a case of ASANTS. Even my team lead only got 5 days.


They might have just changed it recently but I was eligible for 10 days back in June, went back early because I was better, but the pay was approved for 10 days minus what I actually worked


----------



## Used To Be Sane (Aug 18, 2022)

CrunchyTAco said:


> Hi I just started working at target 4 days ago... This is so embarrassing. I had symptoms of coughing and fever yesterday. I had spoken to a TL this morning saying I had a very bad fever and could not come in and he said to let them know if I still cant come in tomorrow. I did an at home tester for covid-19 just 30 minutes ago and have tested positive. I'm doing a second one just in case. I'm really scared because I really need this job and worried they will fire me. If anyone with a similar experience could help me that would be great. Again I just started working here and not sure how this works.



Are you feeling a bit better now?  It certainly would be scary to test positive but try to remember, on the bright side of things, that the strains that people are catching now are very minimal and with luck you'll recover very quickly!

Sending good vibes and karma to you!


----------



## Ashfromoldsite (Aug 19, 2022)

I wonder if the difference in time off has to do with whether or not you’re fully vaccinated.


----------

